
Image Completion with Deep Learning in TensorFlow - febin
https://github.com/bamos/dcgan-completion.tensorflow
======
mikehain
This reminds me of this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9i99D_9gI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9i99D_9gI)

It also reminds me of the "two dot" illusion from psychology:
[http://i.imgur.com/j8sEFuT.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/j8sEFuT.jpg)

If you close your left eye and look at the left dot with your right eye, the
other dot should disappear (you might need to adjust your distance from the
monitor). Your eye has a blind spot that uses the surrounding information to
fill in the blank space, much like what these deep learning algorithms are
doing.

------
Chris2048
Those results are seriously uncanny-valley material...

